# i want hard disk (external)



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Feb 20, 2008)

i want hard disk IDE, that i can use externally

can anyone tell me IDE hard disk more than 320 are available or not. 
i want capacity 320 Gb or more.
what are the prices .
and how much more needed to convert to external.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 20, 2008)

if u need to use externally then why need IDE ?? SATA-2 (with USB casing) or eSATA (branded portable) is there


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 20, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> if u need to use externally then why need IDE ?? SATA-2 (with USB casing) or eSATA (branded portable) is there


I think eSATA case is also there in market


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 20, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> I think eSATA case is also there in market



yeah true


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 20, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> yeah true


so sataII HDD + eSATA case = INSANELY FAST EXTERNAL HDD AT DIRT CHEAP PRICE


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Feb 20, 2008)

sata will do , but due to sata hard disk some months ago , mine computer got burnt. so i dont want to take risk this time. may be that time hard disk was faulty.
and what is esata.

any idea about price for 320 gb and above. and for casing.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 20, 2008)

AMITAGARWAL02 said:


> sata will do , but due to sata hard disk some months ago , mine computer got burnt. so i dont want to take risk this time. may be that time hard disk was faulty.
> and what is esata.
> 
> any idea about price for 320 gb and above. and for casing.


hard disc type won't result in comps getting burned. It must be problem with the HDD.(not its type)
eSATA is short for External SATA. Some computers have an eSATA port, and connecting from here gives you the full speed of SATA (3.0 GBPS in case of SATA II)

case costs anywere between Rs. 600(basic) to Rs. 2000(high end esata raid, etc)

HDD of 320 GB costs Rs. 2800/-(ultra low must buy) to Rs. 4500/-(big time robing of cash)


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Feb 20, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> hard disc type won't result in comps getting burned. It must be problem with the HDD.(not its type)
> eSATA is short for External SATA. Some computers have an eSATA port, and connecting from here gives you the full speed of SATA (3.0 GBPS in case of SATA II)
> 
> case costs anywere between Rs. 600(basic) to Rs. 2000(high end esata raid, etc)
> ...


yes the hard disk was having problems.
few people also got their motherboard burnt due to this.

i dont have eSATA port so how to use sata hard disk externally.
i have 4 sata ports on motherboard but inside the cabinet.
are there hard disk with more than 320 gb also


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 20, 2008)

Buy WD Passport, its good. It takes its power from the USB port. No power adapter required. Five year warranty.

See here
*www.techgadgets.in/storage/2007/04...capacity-passport-portable-drives-introduced/
*www.tech2.com/india/news/hard-drives/wd-launches-320gb-passport-essential-drive/27701/0

*img217.imageshack.us/img217/9472/pubthefuture2cisopen466cr4.png


----------



## shadow2get (Feb 20, 2008)

AMITAGARWAL02 said:


> i dont have eSATA port so how to use sata hard disk externally.
> i have 4 sata ports on motherboard but inside the cabinet.
> are there hard disk with more than 320 gb also



You can get a e-SATA bracket (i.e. internal SATA to e-SATA) & an e-SATA cable for approx 500 bucks I suppose (dunno the exact price though). 

*www.addonics.com/support/faqs/images/connect_bracket_sata.gif*www.addonics.com/support/faqs/images/connect_esata_large.gif

Or if available in the Market, you can go for a direct SATA to e-SATA Converter Cable.

*ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/31HGluGjvoL._AA280_.jpg

You can have a look at this Page for a clear understanding & visual look of SATA & e-SATA conversion & cables associated with it :
*www.addonics.com/support/faqs/faq_sata_connect.asp



BTW, There are HDD with over 320GB - 400GB, 500GB, 750GB, 1TB.


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Feb 21, 2008)

thanks for all the help
but that cost 3 times more 

The 320 GB capacity WD Passport Portable Drives are now available for purchase at Western Digital’s online store for a price of $229.99(approx Rs. 9,069).

we can get 320 gb hard disk for approx 3500 Rs then why spend 9000 or 8000Rs


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Feb 29, 2008)

Any idea what is cost of external hard disk 500 GB 

and internal harddisk 500 GB  please tell me price for both


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Mar 30, 2008)

how to protect hardisk as the hard disk is connected with power supply directly
all knows how power supply in india is . will connecting harddisk to power supply will cause any effect on hard disk if there is a problem in power supply


----------

